# Swollen - Fatty lookig inside the eye lids?



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey guys - again. 

I am sure some of you have read my last post regarding Harley and his possible bug bite. Well... everything has been fine the last couple of days and I had finally just stopped worrying about it. 

Last night, I looked at him and he looked cross-eyed. I took a closer look and it was actually the inside of his eye lid, all white and puffy (looked like bacon fat?). The other eye had the same thing but not as much. 

I've tried researching it but couldn't find too much. I noticed this at 11 pm last night. This morning it appears to have gone away. I pulled his lids back though and it looks like ... well not normal. I am just waiting for 8 am, it is not 7:30 am, for the vet's to open. He is definitely going in. I don't care if its nothing - I want this whole thing done with. I don't know if its related to the sick-night thing or not. 

While I'm waiting though. Any ideas?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad you're getting to the vet, I don't like to mess around with eyes. Let us know how things go later today!


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Glad you're getting to the vet, I don't like to mess around with eyes. Let us know how things go later today!


 
I will for sure. I'll be calling them shortly.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Argh. I have an appointment booked for tomorrow.  Grr.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yorkie*

Yorkie

Does he seem to be hurting?
Did you tell them it's an emergency?
Will be praying for HARLEY AND you.

I googled Canine growths on eyelids and it brought all of this up:
http://www.google.com/search?source...ss&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7TSNA_enUS370US370


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yorkie said:


> Argh. I have an appointment booked for tomorrow.  Grr.


Call them back and express your urgency. Maybe they can call you if the Dr. is running ahead or there is a cancellation.:crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it the top lid or the bottom lid? If you are seeing it at the bottom of his eye it may just be the third eyelid coming up. Sometimes after they have had a swelling, or when they are sleeping the third eyelid comes up.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

I am pretty sure it was the third lid - which I didn't even know about until after this happened last night. But it still worries me because this morning he had big white eye boogies. Maybe he has allergies? 

He is absolutely fine today but he is still going in tomorrow. I won't have a clear mind about it until he has been looked at by a professional. It just isn't worth it to me. I don't... I don't even want to THINK of how I'd live with myself if something WAS wrong but I didn't do anything about it because the visible signs were minimal. Ugh. Hopefully I'm just paranoid. If you could all just keep your fingers crossed for us both - my little family here would be very thankful. 
And I am going to be sure to tell the doc -everything- that has been going on. I am going to bring in a poop sample and get his eyes checked. If the vet thinks there might be something up, I might ask for a blood test as well.  

Harley is my baby. My first born. My best friend. NOTHING can happen to him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was once taking care of my niece's GR when he was a pup. He kept doing something very frightening with his eyes and the lids. I actually brought him to the ER vet and of course he was not showing the symptoms by the time I got him there. I brought him home and he started again. I kept a very close watch on him and everything he did to find out what was bring such strange episodes on. While observing I said, "No way!" Well, "Yes, way!" He was having a reaction to our chlorinated water. Strangest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

I've looked high and low and can't find anything that might be causing this strangness. It makes me so angry. But it is spring... new bugs and new plants and new leaves and new flowers and new grass and new sand and new dirt and new new new new new. 

I think I could handle it if it was allergies...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't search, wait and watch. Write down everything he is doing, eating, drinking, when it happens. I was giving Bailey bottled water, but sometimes in my haste I took water from the faucet. It wasn't until I made sure he only had bottled water for two days and then my oldest son brought him to his room with faucet water in a bowl to drink, did I finally know what the problem was. His eyes would roll and the third eyelid would cover the eye. He didn't seem to have any control over the eyelids. He would stop dead in his tracks and then it would be over. Bailey is now 7 years old and has never done this again...He was only around 6 months old when this happened.

His Mom has well water...


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I am going to school, and then Harley's vet appointment at 4. The eye swelling hasn't happened since the first time and he even has his appetite back. I am feeling a little silly, like maybe I really am way over-paranoid, but don't really care. I have his poop sample ready to go. I know the fresher the better but I won't have time to wait for him to go after school. 

Anyway. I'll be sure to let you all know what the vet says. But I hope its a big fat nothing.  That would make me very happy.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I'm back from the vet!

I'll know the poop test results tomorrow but the vet said that he looks fine. He asked me about the swelling and told me to watch to see if it happens again. 

There is a thing Goldens are prone to, now I forget what it is.. ugh. But its a swelling on top of the head. He said to keep a watch for that. 

Anyway! So, all is well! Just waiting on test results but vet said everything looks fine! Yay!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cherry eye? My Cocker Spaniel had one in each eye. She had surgery and viola!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I went to my eye specialist for a growth in my eye a couple of years ago. It was a teragioma(?) and due to allergies to the hay I was unloading and storing. I got some steroid eye drops and it cleared right up.

It didn't come and go though. It just looked like a blob of chicken fat in my eye.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

The vet said it was the third lid. Probably beccause of an irritant or because of whatever it was that caused this whole thing.


----------

